# New Outback Owner......and Maybe New Truck! (?)



## R&M (Jun 14, 2007)

We wen't camping over Memorial Day weekend with my sister and brother-in-law (Outbackers - "Yianni"). We tented it while they were in their nice comfortable trailer. So, I guess you know the rest of the story! We are picking up our new 28RSDS this Saturday and of course we are very excited. Now I am looking at upgrading my 2006 GMC 1500 truck with a 2007 GMC 2500 truck. The only thing I am not sure about is whether I should get the 3:73 or the 4:10 rear end. I anyone has any experience or knowledge on this, please let me know. I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

You could just get the DuraMax and not have to worry about it.......


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi R&M 
















Outbackers! 

AND







on your new 28rsds









Glad you finally decided to join us!

From what I have learned here, the 4:10 is going to give you more towing power. Our old 2500 Suburban had the 3:73 and just wasn't happy going up steep hills at all while towing our 28krs...

Have fun on Saturday!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome R&M to the Outback Family
Congrats on choosen the 28RSDS nice model
My $.02 on the gears would be go with the 3.73

Don


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers R&M! Sounds like Yianni mixed up a good batch of Outbackers' KoolAid for you Memorial Day weekend.







I predict you're gonna love your Outback. I tented for many years before moving to a pop-up, then a hybrid, and now an Outback. I loved them all at the time, but I reeeaaaalllllyyyy love my Outback!









FWIW, I have the 4.10 rear end on my Avalanche and it does a great job with my 27RSDS, handles hills and long grades with no problem. Gas mileage might be slightly better with the 3.73 rear end, but either way a 2500 is pretty much a gas hog anyhow, so if it was me I'd go for more pulling power - oh wait, guess I already did that!


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

R&M said:


> We wen't camping over Memorial Day weekend with my sister and brother-in-law (Outbackers - "Yianni"). We tented it while they were in their nice comfortable trailer. So, I guess you know the rest of the story! We are picking up our new 28RSDS this Saturday and of course we are very excited. Now I am looking at upgrading my 2006 GMC 1500 truck with a 2007 GMC 2500 truck. The only thing I am not sure about is whether I should get the 3:73 or the 4:10 rear end. I anyone has any experience or knowledge on this, please let me know. I would really appreciate it.


R&M,

I have the 28rss and I pull it with a 2006 GMC 2500 Duramax. I had the 2006 GMC 2500 Gas engine before the duramax. The gas truck struggles on inclines, it is fine for level grounds. It was getting 8-9 mpg towing. I have had the diesel for about 8 months and I will not go back to the gas. The diesel has so much power, and I don't have to worry about any step inclines,etc. It is well worth the difference in price. I also feel that it is safer for the family while towing. I am getting 13 mpg now while towing, but the engine isn't broke in yet.

Steve


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I was in the same situation as the poster above me. However, my truck didn't struggle on hills. It revved high, yes, but never struggled. Even on 6 mile long 12% grades in WV.

The Duramax comes with 3.73's. I am also pretty sure that the Allison Transmission is a option with the 2007 6.0 liter. Our resident GM Salesperson should chime in here soon.

Good luck with your purchases.

Tim


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Whoo-hoo !! Another 28RSDS owner !!

I think I'd probably go with the 4.10 rear end myself. We have a 4.30:1 rear end on the new Tundra and it pulls like a beast. I think with the 3.73 you might struggle a bit on big hills.

Have fun with the new trailer. We are!!


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Bill H said:


> You could just get the DuraMax and not have to worry about it.......


I agree!









However, if the diesel isn't in the cards, get the 3:73's if the truck will be the daily driver, but 4:10's if it will be mainly used for towing.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

If I were buying this truck, I would go with the 4:10 gears. My Expedition has 3:73 gears and complains to me every time we hit a grade.
I've already given my Bro-In-Law my 2 cents but it might carry more weight if it's in print.
Good luck on the truck,

Louie


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome and congratulations!!!

I sell Chevrolet trucks and just check the GM website. Depending on what body you are going with (reg cab, ext cab, or crew cab) and the drive system (2 wheel drive or 4X4) the truck would be rated to tow anywhere between 9600 lbs (2500HD Crew Cab 4x4 long bed with 3.73 ratio) to 12900 lbs (2500HD Reg cab 2wd with 4.10 ratio). I would say that you should be OK with the 3.73 ratio in just about any setup...but the gas mileage isn't going to change too much between the 3.73 and the 4.10 so....

If you need any other info, let me know.

Gary


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

R&M said:


> We wen't camping over Memorial Day weekend with my sister and brother-in-law (Outbackers - "Yianni"). We tented it while they were in their nice comfortable trailer. So, I guess you know the rest of the story! We are picking up our new 28RSDS this Saturday and of course we are very excited. Now I am looking at upgrading my 2006 GMC 1500 truck with a 2007 GMC 2500 truck. The only thing I am not sure about is whether I should get the 3:73 or the 4:10 rear end. I anyone has any experience or knowledge on this, please let me know. I would really appreciate it.










R&M you have great in-laws I almost got to met them last year they saw me drive through FT Bragg but did not find me at the State Park









I too will have to say go for the 4:10's you wont be disappointed. If I had a choice I would do the same. When I buy my new truck I will have at least 4:10's.


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

If you can swing it go for the Duramax. Everyone has to decide what works best for them, but I'm glad I got the Duramax. In the long run the truck will probably last twice as long.

Just my opinion.
Don


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

CONGRATUATIONS R&M on your new 28RSDS. We have had ours (28RSDS)for a little over a year now just love it. You will love this information and chat site also. W E L C O M E to the Outbackers' family ! ! !


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

All I can say is GO DIESEL! You will never be sorry. We actually have the Dodge Cummins Megacab with 4:10 gears. Engine isn't broken in and DH got 19mpg on the highway with that beast. Towing we usually stay 11-13. Mountains offer no resistance and the Heavy duty frame gives nice stability and no sway. We don't even get pushed around by semi's anymore. It makes towing just like driving everyday. Would never go back to gas especially since diesel is cheaper than gas these days.

Darlene


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I would concur with what everyone else is saying! First off Welcome to Outbackers!!! Second - go Diesel if you can do it.

-CC


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to Outbackers.com & Congratulations!! * 









Tami


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it.

Now, were you guys in a campground with hookups, or did Lou show off his Honda with the remote start?









Scott


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Your going with the 3/4 ton so that is the correct tool for the job, good for you. If your going to be serious about this camping stuff then yes the diesel is the right long term route.

If you are going with the new '07's with 6-speed trans then the 4.10 will not penalize your highway mileage vs the 3.73 with say the older 4 speeds due to the lower final ratio. The 4.10 is a (4.10/3.73=1.10) 10% increase in toruqe so go with that as you are getting a good amount more of pulling torque for those hills. Kind of like maximizing your return. Conversely speaking with the lower final gear in the 6-speed trans it would cause the 3.73 rear to downshift even faster on highway hills.

Mike C


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congradulations on the new TT









John

Just get a duelly diesel


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on getting a new Outback! You're gonna love it!









As for the truck....if you're getting a new one anyway, and if you can afford it, I'd personally go with the diesel. As far as gears are concered, I'll leave that to the experts.

Enjoy!

Mark


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

NJMikeC said:


> Your going with the 3/4 ton so that is the correct tool for the job, good for you. If your going to be serious about this camping stuff then yes the diesel is the right long term route.
> 
> If you are going with the new '07's with 6-speed trans then the 4.10 will not penalize your highway mileage vs the 3.73 with say the older 4 speeds due to the lower final ratio. The 4.10 is a (4.10/3.73=1.10) 10% increase in toruqe so go with that as you are getting a good amount more of pulling torque for those hills. Kind of like maximizing your return. Conversely speaking with the lower final gear in the 6-speed trans it would cause the 3.73 rear to downshift even faster on highway hills.
> 
> Mike C


X2 here.... The gas 6 speed tranny is a GM version. The allison is only behind the diesel. Get the 4.10 if you go gas.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Congratulations and welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scott,
We were dry camping and it was over 90 degrees that weekend. The Honda with the remote start ran for 3 days. Of course this is on his to buy list, including remote.
See what you started?

Lou


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Yianni said:


> Congratulations and welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scott,
We were dry camping and it was over 90 degrees that weekend. The Honda with the remote start ran for 3 days. Of course this is on his to buy list, including remote.
See what you started?

Lou [/quote]


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome R&M!

Happy Camping!


----------



## R&M (Jun 14, 2007)

Thank you ALL for the wonderful "welcomes" and great information!!! It really is nice to have access to such a great web site! We just picked up our trailer yeterday and we can't wait to try it out. Although after towing it home with my 1500, I hope we will have a new 2500 soon! And yes, my brother-in law mixed up some good Outbackers lemonade, but I can see that is part of being an Outbacker. Now after getting all of your responses I am seriously concidering getting the Duromax! Wow, that camping trip over Memorial Day sure turned out to be very expensive!









Thanks again!
Rob


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers and enjoy the new Outback.


----------

